

Personal Operating Systems - We are thinking about the cloud completely wrong - jasonlotito
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2012/04/personal-operat.php

======
DanielBMarkham
Wonder how long it will take the developer community to fully switch from
computer-centric to human-centric thinking in their apps? And once they do,
what comes next?

